# My male Syrian hamster randomly screamed



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello, 
I recently got a new male Syrian hamster he is about 14 weeks old. I was sat on my bed just now and I heated him randomly scream really loudly. I had a look at him just now and there is no visible problem with him. Does anyone know what this could mean ? Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Screaming could be due to either fear or pain.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Screaming could be due to either fear or pain.


Hello, 
Are those only the possibilities as there was no one walking around no noise apart from me on my phone and he was in his bed. I got him out and playing with him just now and he seems normal. Is there anything else it could be. Thank you for helping


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of. 
As you say he was sleeping, maybe he was woken suddenly or maybe had a nightmare? 

Glad he seems normal now


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Not that I'm aware of.
> As you say he was sleeping, maybe he was woken suddenly or maybe had a nightmare?
> 
> Glad he seems normal now


That you for the help, much appreciated. Happy new year !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> That you for the help, much appreciated. Happy new year !


Your welcome  Happy New Year to you too.

Just wished to add, had another thought, maybe she had pins and needles or pulled a muscle or something, I'm sure you will, but if she does it again I'd suggest getting her checked out by a vet, just to be sure it isn't something more.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Your welcome  Happy New Year to you too.
> 
> Just wished to add, had another thought, maybe she had pins and needles or pulled a muscle or something, I'm sure you will, but if she does it again I'd suggest getting her checked out by a vet, just to be sure it isn't something more.


Thank you


----------

